# The Tehachapi loop Needed Recommendations...



## Davyvfr (Dec 30, 2010)

I am building an N-scale layout similar to the Tehachapi Loop and I need some recommendations:

1) Based off of the photo, I am going to use Woodland Scenics Ballast and black track-bed. However, can the track-bed be painted even though it will be covered with fine-grained rocks or it won't matter?

2) This is the tricky part, how do I find a good ground cover that matches the scenery exactly or very closely?

3) Is building mountains out of foam a good idea? The paper mache method doesn't seem very detailed.


----------



## Davyvfr (Dec 30, 2010)

Something along the lines of this would work perfectly.


----------

